# Old truck on tank



## Cast_Till_it_MHz (Jul 7, 2005)

Heres an old truck on a stocked tank I took last winter don't know what kind it is, anyone have a clue?


----------



## Cast_Till_it_MHz (Jul 7, 2005)

Here is a tree with a cactus growing in it, truck in the background.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Don't know about the truck, but the shots are good.

I have the same camera you do, and I love mine. Still figuring out all the stuff I can do with it. 

Thanks for sharing. You may want to post this pic on the main board if your trying to find out about the truck. The main board gets alot more traffic.

Kelly


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*Can't tell w/o closeup*

but it looks like an old International


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

Late 1980's model F250 powerstrokeme. Man those things wear out fast. LOL


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*How did they get there?*

This old VW is in the woods up on my brothers ranch near Crockett. You often see vehicles out in fields and in the woods, begging the question...how did they get there??


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Powerwagon*

looks like a forties vintage Dodge Powerwagon..........


----------

